# SVS SBC 5.1 vs EMP 5.1 System



## Tulsajj (Aug 18, 2008)

How does the SVS SBC 5.1 system compare to the EMP 351T? Which system is better for music, which System is better for home theater? I would think the SVS would be better for home theater due to the dominating sub, but the EMP has 3 subs (1 in each tower, then seperate powered sub). 

What is the difference between the EMP 351T and 551T? I think cosmetically the 551T look better, but does the 351T sound any better?

If you had $1200.00 for speakers, where would you put your money?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

Unfortunately your questions cannot be answered factually by anyone but you. This hobby is too subjective, and everyone's rooms are different. The only full proof way to tell would be to order a pair of main speakers from each manufacturer, listen in your room using your gear, then return the loser. You might be out a few bucks on shipping, but it's well worth the price of knowing you chose the best speaker according to your ears, no?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

What Nuance says is quite true. Your ears, what you listen to (how well was it recorded) and your listening environment all play a part in how much you'll enjoy a speaker. 

Bob


----------



## Tulsajj (Aug 18, 2008)

EMP is having a sale right now, it just seems like you get much more speaker for the money. For $689, you can get towers x2, surrounds x2, 1 center and 1 sub. Compared to SVS is about $1200 for the 5.1 system and the pb12. It just seems hard to beat at that price, so I didn't know if SVS was that much better, then I would have to buy stands for the SVS bookshelves.:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant speak for the main speakers but unless you build your own SVS is hands down the best sub for the money with HSU coming in a close second I highly doupt the EMP sub is anywhere close to the quality of the SVS.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tulsajj said:


> For $689, you can get towers x2, surrounds x2, 1 center and 1 sub. Compared to SVS is about $1200 for the 5.1 system and the pb12. It just seems hard to beat at that price, so I didn't know if SVS was that much better, then I would have to buy stands for the SVS bookshelves.:dontknow:


I agree with Brandon and Bob99, you can get the EMP for $689 and SVS for $1200, try them and decide which one to keep, return SVS (if you decide to keep EMP) or sell the EMP (maybe even for a profit :whistling if you decide to keep the SVS ...:yes:


----------



## Tulsajj (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but it is hard enough to get 1 set of speakers in the house by my wife - let alone 2 sets. I don't even have a receiver yet, except for a old sony which is a old one (only 2 channel). So I really don't have a good way to test them, I was just trying to take advantage of this sale. I'm in the process of building my HT one good deal at a time.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tulsajj said:


> I was just trying to take advantage of this sale. I'm in the process of building my HT one good deal at a time.


In that case ..get the EMP system if is a good deal, I'm sure that if you don't like it you can get the SVS later.

One good deal at a time is how most of us have our dream HT...:bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looking at the specifications on the EMP speaker system and comparing them to what SVSound has I would say that given the price difference between the two The EMP system is a good deal but the SVS speaker systems will sound better in the end, You get what you pay for.

The SVS PB10NSD sub has a frequency response of 20-100Hz and more power.
The SBS01 speaker system uses superior crossover parts and drivers including silk tweeters and braced cabinats.
I really think that comparing the EMP speaker system the the SVS package is like comparing a Ford escort to a Cadillac.
I do agree that room treatment is important to how a speaker sounds but it means nothing if the speaker its self is not built properly. 

*EMP Speaker package*
Tower Specifications:

Woofer: 8” (203 mm) Compressed Cellulose Composite
Mid-range: Dual 5.25” (133 mm ) Poly Graphite
Tweeter: 1” (25 mm) Fabric Dome
Recommended Power: 150 Watts
Impedance: 8 Ohms
Frequency Response: 45 Hz - 20 kHz
Sensitivity: 87 dB
Dimensions: 11” W x 42.5” H x 13.75” D
Weight: 38 lbs (17.2 kgs)

Center Channel Specifications

Woofer: 5.25” (133 mm ) Poly Graphite
Tweeter: 1” (25 mm) Fabric Dome
Recommended Power: 120 Watts
Impedance: 8 Ohms
Frequency Response: 60 Hz - 20 kHz
Sensitivity: 89 dB
Dimensions: 20.75” W x 7.25” H x 8.5” D
Weight: 16 lbs (7.2 kgs)

Bookshelf Specifications

Woofer: 5.25” (133 mm ) Poly Graphite
Tweeter: 1” (25 mm) Fabric Dome
Recommended Power: 100 Watts
Impedance: 8 Ohms
Frequency Response: 63 Hz - 20 kHz
Sensitivity: 86 dB
Dimensions: 7.25” W x 12.75” H x 8.5” D
Weight: 10 lbs (4.5 kgs)

Subwoofer Specificatons:

Watts: 100
Frequency Response: 30Hz-150Hz +/- 3dB
Driver: 10” aluminum
Cabinet color: black
Grille color: black
Dimensions: 13” H x 14.5” W x 14.5” D
Weight: 30 lbs
Warranty: 1 year amplifier, 5 years components


----------



## wheatenterrier (Jan 16, 2009)

If you're wife is giving you a hard time about speakers, she might freak out when she see's the size of the PB12-NSD! The thing is huge. After six month's I would still hear comments like "do you really NEED a sub that big?" 
SVS makes a good sub though.


----------



## Tulsajj (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha... well I haven't made it that far yet. Just got the Tv this weekend (Kuro 5020). Going from a 27" to a 50", I was in ahh watching Dark Knight. The Tv comes w/ a decent sound bar that stimulates surround sound + it has a sub out on the tv. Thought about skipping the speakers and just buying a decent sub to get me buy. Is surround sound going to make that the movie that much more enjoyable?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tulsajj said:


> Is surround sound going to make that the movie that much more enjoyable?


There was a day that I would have said not really but today movies really use the surround channels to the fullest and I would not ever go back to just two speakers particularly movies like the Dark Night.

On a side not when my SVS PB13 Ultra arrived my wife's eyes almost came out of her head:yikes:. But once she heard movies like Prince Caspian she has no issue with it any more.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tulsajj said:


> Is surround sound going to make that the movie that much more enjoyable?


Definetelly ...not just that movie, all movies and TV programming :bigsmile:



Tulsajj said:


> Thought about skipping the speakers and just buying a decent sub to get me buy.


For that you'll need to be able to get the sub signal from somewhere, and also, you need to be able to set up the crossoaver setting and a powered sub :yes:


----------



## Tulsajj (Aug 18, 2008)

(For that you'll need to be able to get the sub signal from somewhere, and also, you need to be able to set up the crossoaver setting and a powered sub ) - Won't I be able to use the Subwoofer out on the TV for this? I realize I won't have any type of crossover except for what is on the powered sub itself.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Tulsajj said:


> Won't I be able to use the Subwoofer out on the TV for this? I realize I won't have any type of crossover except for what is on the powered sub itself.


If is a subwoofer output I think is okay (mine only has the L+R RCA and optical)...you need to check the manual to be sure :yes:

I wonder What will happen if you use the RCA to connect a powered sub??? :innocent:


----------

